# Help! Electrical Engineering. Spain to Usa.



## bromance_fit (Jul 10, 2014)

*good afternoon, I hope you all are doing okey. I have some questions that you might help, please.*

*I am from spain and I am about to get my bachelor degree "electrical engineering" in 2 weeks.*

*I would like to work in United State.*

*Can you tell me a good website where i can apply for a job and what is the best company to evaluate my degree?*

*Thank you so much in advance.*


----------



## JB66money (Jul 17, 2014)

There are may companies that can evaluate your degree, your degree is not a problem. The problem you may encounter is getting a work visa to work in the US. If you have that you have overcome 80% of your obstacles.


----------

